# Skype



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

My daughter skypes with her friends all the time


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I use Skype all the time for business and for talking with my kids. It should be pretty straightforward.

Once you install the webcam and microphone, Skype has the ability to make test calls to check on the functioning of both.

Start out your call to this person by staring a text chat with them. That way if you have troubles with the video or audio you have way of communicating with them while you sort it out.


----------



## Okami (Jul 18, 2011)

Best video program ever.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Skype, I use it several times a week. Comes in handy when 99% of your family lives 3000 miles away.

Do you have a SmartPphone? There's a Skype App - if you are just using it this one time you don't have to buy the webcam. I just skyped a few days ago w/ my iPhone. If you have a 4 or later with the dual cameras it works just like it does on a computer.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm all set up now (Skype account in place; installed the video cam and microphone). But in Indonesia, it's only a little after 5 a.m. I'd sure love to try this skype thing out, but I don't know who I can skype right now.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope you got this worked out. I use Skype all the time even though I get tons of talk minutes on my phone. It is especially nice and easy for video conferencing and you can attach files for discussion as you go. Skype to skype is of course free. But you can call land and cell phones in most of the World for $.02 or so. You can get a Skype number so people can call you as a local call (although the days when that was important are disappearing with land lines). You can get chimp change monthly plans for unlimited calling. 

Hope you found a headset and microphone you like. That makes a big difference in comfort factors.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for writing. I've got skype up and running. I bought a $20 Logitech video cam with built-in microphone; it's sufficient for my purposes. I think I'll do an Internet search about the 2-cent phone calls that you were referring to. However, it's the video cam part that I'm thrilled to have. Instead of seeing my Dad only a few times a year, I can talk/see him anytime now. He didn't have skype until I told him about it just recently. I can't believe that I had never heard about skype until now!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

proofer said:


> Thanks for writing. I've got skype up and running. I bought a $20 Logitech video cam with built-in microphone; it's sufficient for my purposes. I think I'll do an Internet search about the 2-cent phone calls that you were referring to. However, it's the video cam part that I'm thrilled to have. Instead of seeing my Dad only a few times a year, I can talk/see him anytime now. He didn't have skype until I told him about it just recently. I can't believe that I had never heard about skype until now!


Search within Skype for the phone deals I mentioned. You can get subscriptions or stick some money into your account and draw on that.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Skype is like the kind of stuff I used to watch on "The Jetsons." I grew up when the only person with a cell phone was Zack Morris, and now on my iPhone 4, if I'm in a WiFi area, I can do video chat with my wife and kids 200 miles away. Screw flying cars, Skype is better!


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

Skype is great, I've used it a lot, my GF uses it all the time to phone her parents in another country. I even bought credits from them to call cell phones. Am looking into buying a tablet for travel so that we can use Skype on the go.


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

A neighboring school district Skype'd last year's high school graduation so one of the students dad's could see their daughter graduate while he was in Iraq. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

so what did she look like?


----------

